# Diwali cleaning: Magic of MX-2



## v.Na5h (Oct 24, 2011)

*Before (CM HTK-002)*






*img13.imageshack.us/img13/8381/new3wp.jpg


*img543.imageshack.us/img543/2889/new5s.jpg


*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7655/new6iu.jpg





*After (MX-2)*





*img696.imageshack.us/img696/9232/new1pm.jpg


*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7342/new2w.jpg


*img856.imageshack.us/img856/7505/new4e.jpg





Almost 20 degrees difference of load temps!!


----------



## asingh (Oct 24, 2011)

^^
Wooaah that is nice.


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 24, 2011)

amazing ...
how much did you  pay for that ??
and how many grams does the tube have ??


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 24, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> amazing ...
> how much did you  pay for that ??
> and how many grams does the tube have ??



300 bucks 

8 g


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 25, 2011)

it would have been better if u posted a step by step pics for applying MX-2.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice! Btw, I think the river on your desktop, helps in loosing some degrees too.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 25, 2011)

> it would have been better if u posted a step by step pics for applying MX-2.



Youtube has a pile of videos showing how to apply thermal paste.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Like I've stated earlier, don't use crappy CM thermal paste.

MX-2/4 are leagues ahead. Even AS5 is MUCH better.

This is proof of how CM paste is bullshit. It really is. There is no alternative to expletives in rare cases like these.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice changes of temperature.

@Extreme Gamer: Very true, every word of it.
Still I don't know why people use coolermaster thermal compounds. 



v.Na5h said:


> 300 bucks
> 
> 8 g



From where did you get it? Price looks a bit cheaper to me.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't find much problem with CM paste bundled with my N620. Temps are fine for my CPU, even when OCed. But yeah, MX 2/4 are worlds apart. No denying the fact.

*@v.Na5h:* Excellent results.


----------

